

Contest time. Build an app with IndexTank + Factual - diego
http://blog.indextank.com/546/contest-time-build-an-app-with-indextank-factual/

======
xtacy
Can the submission be a webapp running locally? Thanks!

~~~
diego
If by locally you mean running your on desktop/laptop/smartphone/robot dog
acting as a web server, then yes. If people have to download it, no.

------
gvelez
cool!

